# Briggs & Stratton no spark



## gilsonman (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok i need some help on my briggs engine. I have a 16 horse dual cylinder engine which is mounted in a gilson lawn tractor. I have changed out the old battery, removed the old dirty air filter, cleaned the carb with carb cleaner, and changes to new spark plugs. Then i went to test to see if there is a spark and there is no spark what so ever on either cylinder. I removed all of the guards and check the flywheel. It seems in good condition. Then i check the magneto which also seems ok. It is a little to far away from the flywheel, but i am going to adjust it so it is as close as possible without touching the flywheel. The starter motor works fine and the engine cranks, but there is no spark on either cylinder! Any thoughts?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

When you adjust the magneto look for the metallic pad on the flywheel and make sure there isnt a lot of corrosion on it. If there is sand it lightly to clean it up.
Post back with the results.


----------



## gilsonman (Aug 13, 2009)

I tried sanding and moving the magneto and there still was no spark on either cylinder. Maybe a new ingnition coil?


----------



## Madcat737 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,
I was just wondering if this engine is old enough to have points?If so i would look into the gap or possibly a bad condensor


----------



## gilsonman (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not to shure but heres the model code: 402707


----------



## Smitty887 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the same B&S 16hp model 402707 that has the same problem..no spark. Everything was running fine but would't start after I shut it down. Will follow your thread for answers. Good luck. I'll post if I get mine running.


----------



## Smitty887 (Sep 27, 2009)

I got to the innerds of my B&S 16 hp and checked the specs on the armature. Found that it was way too close to the flywheel, reset it to .010, crossed my fingers and turned on the key....(continued next week) 


Only kidding! It fired right up!! :grin:Now I won't have to get the nut off the flywheel to check the key. I couldn't budge it anyhow!:4-dontkno


----------

